# Como saber que voltaje necesita un componente para funcionar



## DXKAR (Dic 10, 2006)

Bueno os pondre un ejemplo:

Un led, es posible saber que voltaje necesita para funcionar.

Supongo que parte de la respuesta se encuentra en el tutorial del tester.

GRACIAS, SALUDOS


----------



## nemesaiko (Dic 10, 2006)

El caso es que cualquier diodo LED admite un máximo de corriente (intensidad) y por encima de ella simplemente se funde y deja de iluminarnos para siempre (R.I.P.) Así que es fundamental que sepamos conectarlo correctamente para evitar que se nos muera prematuramente en una fulguración letal y única. 

    * Por lo tanto debe de escogerse bien la corriente que atraviesa el LED para obtener una buena intensidad luminosa. El LED tiene un voltaje de operación que va de 1.5 V a 2.2 voltios. aproximadamente y la gama de corrientes que debe circular por él va de 10 mA a 20 mA en los diodos de color rojo y de entre 20 mA y 40 mA para los otros LEDs 

    * La fórmula fundamental que debemos utilizar es :

      Intensidad = (Voltaje - Voltaje de caída en el Led Nota1) / Resistencia

      (Intensidad en Amperios, Voltajes en Voltios y Resistencia en Ohmios)

      (Nota1 1.5V para leds infrarrojos, 1.8V para leds rojos, 2.3V para leds verdes y 3.8V para leds azules)

      "puponiendo" Sabemos que la entrada nos va a dar 5V y que Led solo admite 20 mA y que va a tener una caída de voltaje de 1.8V, por ejemplo en un Led rojo, así que debemos calcular la resistencia que debemos poner sustituyendo estos valores en la fórmula y haciendo una pequeña operación matemática.

      0.02A = (5v-1.8v) / R
      R = 3.2V / 0.02A
      R =  160 Ohmio

****Consulto mi tabla de Resistencias Comerciales y veo que la mas parecida por arriba ya que deseo conservar la salud a mi Led es de 180Ω. Así que con una resistencia de 180Ω hará que nuestro diodo LED luzca firme, alegre y seguro sin temor a que fallezca subiéndosele los colores.

saludos


----------



## DXKAR (Dic 10, 2006)

Wow... gracias tio, ahora me tendre que leer tu mensaje 5 veces mas hasta entenderlo del todo bien  

Unas cuantas preguntas simples de responder:
Lo de voltaje de caida, estas cojiendo la media de "El LED tiene un voltaje de operación que va de 1.5 V a 2.2 voltios"
Los amperios que coges en el ejemplo de la formula seria para un led rojo no?

Calculos para una led azul, toma de voltaje 12v, ¿resistencia necesaria? (ejemplo)

0,04A = (12V - 3,8V) / R
R = 8,2 / 0,04
R = 205 ohmios

seria asi no?

Veras/eis:

RS140180  	Resistencia 180 ohmios 1/4 watio  	
RS140220 	Resistencia 220 ohmios 1/4 watio

Eso de 1/4 de watio (un cuarto) a que se refiere ya que hay tipos 1/2watio  ,  1watio  ,  2watio.

Es mejor una resistencia smd encapsulada que una normal ? 


GRACIAS, SALUDOS


----------



## capistran (Feb 22, 2007)

Esto de la potencia tambien es muy importante..

Ya que calculaste tu resistencia para dicha corriente.. debes de asegurarte que no revase el valor de potencia para el cual compraste la resistencia, lo mas comun es tener resistencia de 1/4 de Watt,

Supongamos el ejemplo que tienes..

Una resistencia de 205 Ohm's 
con una corriente de 0.04 Ampers

La potencia que disiparia es: P = (R)(I)^2

P = 205(.04)^2
P = .328

Si tu resistencia es de 1/4, lo mas seguro es que esta se queme.. por que estara dicipando mas de lo permitido.

Podemos hacer dos cosas.

1) Comprar la resistencia de 1/2 Watt
2) Reemplazarla por una de mayor capacidad, y volver a hacer los calculos de corriente y 
    resistencia necesarios.


  Saludos..


----------



## davidre88 (Sep 30, 2008)

hola!

oigan una pregnta ya que andamos en el tema de como saber de cuanto debe ser el voltaje y la corriente para que funcione algun componente..

saben como se le debe de hacer para saber de cuanto voltaje es un motor de impresora muy viejita...?
lo que pasa es que no tengo datasheet ni nada.. asi que queria ver si me podrian decir algun método con el multimetro o algo...saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 30, 2008)

Hola.
Para saber cual es el voltaje de un LED.
Como la mayoría de los LEDs trabajan con un corriente típica de 20mA (a menos que se especifique otro valor).
Ponemos al LED en una fuente de corriente constante de 20mA aprox., y medimos la caida de voltaje en el LED.
En el gráfico se observa que cada tipo (color) de LED tiene su voltaje de funcionamiento.

EN el caso del motor de tu radio, sólo tienes que ver que cual era el voltaje de funcionamiento del radio (la cantidad de pilas o baterías). 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## asherar (Sep 30, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ...
> EN el caso del *motor de tu radio*, sólo tienes que ver que cual era el voltaje de funcionamiento del radio (la cantidad de pilas o baterías).
> ...



Es que acaso las radios vienen con motor ? Será para no tener que mover el dial con la mano ?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 30, 2008)

Hola.
Los radios con reproductores/grabadores de cinta de audio. 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## asherar (Sep 30, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Los radios con reproductores/grabadores de cinta de audio.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.





> saben como se le debe de hacer para saber de cuanto voltaje es un motor de impresora muy viejita...?


Si, y este radio también traía impresora incorporada !  

Respondiendo al tema:

El problema es que tendrías que tener la placa de control del motor, que seguro es de pasos. 
Si ahí no tenés el dato, habría que poner a andar el motor con algún voltaje bajo y probar con la mano a ver si se calienta demasiado. En caso de que no, probar con una fuente de mayor V. 
Tener en cuenta que al bobinado lo quema el exceso de corriente, así que pasarse de tensión no es el problema si se pone una R limitadora en serie. Al menos para probar. 
Una vez que se obtiene la corriente adecuada, conviene medir la caída justa en el motor y dimensionar una fuente con esa tensión, para no gastar energía inútilmente en la R serie. 

Editado: 
Si no tenés ni la placa, habría que conectar al menos un campo a la fuente, para ver con qué corriente empieza a levantar temperatura. 
Midiendo con el téster deberías medir típicamente resistencias de 4 a 10 Ohm. 
Si te dan en corto es que ya están quemadas. Ahí no te conviene conectarles la fuente sin una buena R serie. 
Digamos R = 10 Ohm, 10 Watt. Para que no moleste.


----------



## davidre88 (Oct 2, 2008)

muchas gracias por la información!
ya me habia quedado.. achis dije impresora no radio ;D

saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 2, 2008)

nemesaiko dijo:
			
		

> El LED tiene un voltaje de operación que va de 1.5 V a 2.2 voltios. aproximadamente y la gama de corrientes que debe circular por él va de 10 mA a 20 mA en los diodos de color rojo y de entre 20 mA y 40 mA para los otros LEDs



NOOOOO mal mal, la tension de alimentacion de un led va desde 1,5V hasta 3,6V.Todo depende del color del mismo. Lo que tenes que hacer es armarte una fuente de corriente constante con un LM317.
y lo de meterle 20mA a un led de 5mm estoy de acuerdo, pero con 40mA lo haces m....
Lo de los 20mA es para todos los colores 

PD: No habia visto lo que puso "el aficionado"    Es asi como se hace


----------



## brunorsa (Ago 17, 2009)

buenas gente... tengo una duda media tonta... si tengo una fuente con salida de 30 Volts, con la cual quiero alimentar Leds, suponiendo que le quiero conectar 12 leds en serie, la caida de tension total me daria 30 Volts (caen 2.5  volts en cada Led).... Ley de Ohms me dice que la resistencia que tengo que poner es "0" (cero)... Que limita la corriente?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 17, 2009)

No tenés que suponer que caen 3V, eso va de acuerdo al color del led...
Y no podés alimentar los leds sin resistencia  
En tu caso por ejemplo podés hacer dos grupos de 5 leds cada uno con su respectiva resistencia...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> No tenés que suponer que caen 3V, eso va de acuerdo al color del led...
> Y no podés alimentar los leds sin resistencia  ......


*Exacto*

La mejor opción es alimentar un led con una resistencia de permita unos 20/25mA de circulación y medir la tensión de caída sobre el LED, luego con este dato calcular la caída en la serie de n Led´S y la resistencia necesaria.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 17, 2009)

O... armar una fuente de corriente constante con el lm317 y una resistencia. Y una vez que se sabe cuanto es la caida se pone una resistencia...


----------

